# fish tank grow



## mastashake (Aug 28, 2006)

This may sound a little crazy but would it be possible to grow in a fish tank and also have it be an active fish tank. IT would be stealth and out in the open at the same time. would the nutes kill the fish?


----------



## yogi dc (Aug 28, 2006)

you can have a tank with a alge eater. you know the once that look like catfish. i have heard that if you put a alge eater int the tank it would keep the root and the Tank clean and that all they would eat is alge. they dont even need light. they would perfer to be in the darkness.


----------

